# Sleeve Hitch Front Mount for Dump Bucket



## gengwall

Anybody ever flip their sleeve hitch to a front mount? I know I'd have to have a new lift bar attachment welded on to the opposite side. Other than that, It should work just fine, right?

Thinking of getting a Swisher dump bucket. The Swisher mount fits a 2" receiver, so I can add a 2" receiver adapter to the sleeve hitch and voila - I have the dump bucket plus I should be able to lift it off the ground more than I could with the normal Swisher set up. And I can get the pallet lifter from Swisher and be able to pick up hay bales, logs, etc.

It seems too simple - there must be a flaw in this plan. Could it be weight restrictions? Like the hydraulic lift on my 1225 can only lift x number of pounds so I better not load that bucket up with gravel and expect to get it off the ground?

Thoughts?


----------



## pastornator

I did a little looking around via Google images and it appears that the Swisher dump bucket mounts via a pair of legs to frame points and not to a sleeve hitch, though they make a model for that application as well.

I'd think that the front accessory mount would work out as well unless you really want to get more height out of the bucket. Can't see why the sleeve hitch wouldn't work. It too is a rather simple piece of leverage equipment and it doesn't really care if it is upside down or rightside up. 

I am interested in a similar project for my own Bolens, so I don't mind the looking and brainstorming together to see what works. LOTS of pictures of them successfully mounted on the front of garden-sized tractors.

For instance, this Johnny Bucket model is rather simple to attach:










This individual made an entire frame and ended up with a front end loader:










And, this individual made a high lift version using a ram:










And this is an ATV with a sleeve hitch the way you are thinking (I think...):


----------



## gengwall

To clarify - the sleeve hitch would have a 2" receiver added on. The swisher bucket then has a 2" receiver mounting bracket.
http://www.swisherinc.com/atv-utv-accessories/10260-universal-mounting-kit.html

So if I mount the sleeve hitch upside down, I don't need to weld a new lift arm bracket to it. It seems then I would just reverse directions on the lifter - up would move the sleeve hitch down and down would move it up - yes?

I'll have to try that and see how close the lift arm bracket comes to the ground.


----------



## gengwall

I'd go with the Johnny Bucket but I can do this so much cheaper and I can use more attachments. I already have a line on the bucket, plow blade (which I might flip) and pallet forks for $600. I got the sleeve hitch for $50, a 2" receiver for $49, and the Swisher universal 2" receiver mount for $62. So I'm set for well under $800 with 3 implements where the Johnny Bucket cost me over a grand just for the bucket. Granted, the Johnny bucket can lift more. But I'm not doing heavy duty contractor work (I'll rent a bobcat if I need that kind of work done).


----------



## OldBuzzard

gengwall said:


> ... So if I mount the sleeve hitch upside down, I don't need to weld a new lift arm bracket to it. It seems then I would just reverse directions on the lifter - up would move the sleeve hitch down and down would move it up - yes? ...


Just run the lift rod to the BOTTOM on the lift linkage and it will work properly.


----------



## gengwall

OldBuzzard said:


> Just run the lift rod to the BOTTOM on the lift linkage and it will work properly.


Well that was a bust. All it did was bend the hell out of the lift rod. Apparently it is not designed to push any weight, only pull it. Back to the drawing board. I may just have to rig up something akin to what pastornator posted.


----------

